# Finding any blacks yet,,,anyone???



## marty (Apr 15, 2013)

Any luck yet hunters, Coming up to my farm in Estil Co, in just over a week, Seeing cold weather tonight and warming back up by the end of the week,


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

I went out today, didn't see anything.


----------



## dallas050 (Mar 4, 2013)

I will be traveling to the Hopkinsville, KY area (Southwest KY) tomorrow (Thursday). I will let everyone know what I find. I'm hoping to find black morels. If they are not up yet, then next week for sure.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Last year March/July they ran a new gasline very near one of my spots.. i am wondering if i should check for black there. Its at the bottom of the hill where i normally find yellows and greys


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Found 6 blacks today in the same area where I found the 4 last Wednesday. 2 were 3-4 inches tall and the others were 2-3 inches. All on a ridge of mature poplars. I'd post pics if I had any idea how to on this site!


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Just came in from the woods. From what I see it is still early. Maybe some blacks in very special spots but for the most part the season is a good week away as long as we get plenty of rain over the next 5 days. I will post a couple pics soon.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

3-24-2016
Still early but blacks should be up and showing up after a decent night of rain.

Here is an example of "too much" slip on the bark. This tress was fruitful roughly 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## dallas050 (Mar 4, 2013)

I traveled to my honey hole (located in Southwest KY - Hopkinsville, KY area) this morning, early, and nothing. This spot has produced Blacks, Greys, and Yellows the past 6 years consistently. The coming week looks promising.thought with the rain and weather. Let's keep each other updated over the next few days! please....


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm going to try and get out this weekend, but sheesh this weather. Who turned on the AC this morning?!


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

Nutsak, the 2d photo, what kind of tree is that? There's an awful lot sycamores in this area and I use to find morels around them in Arkansas.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Stasiakj, Nutsak's pic is of an elm loosing it's bark. As to the sycamores, I do find the big yellows near them in KY also. May try to get out tomorrow to see if the recent rain has raised anymore blacks.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Huge amounts of rainfall last night and windy enough to get to the soil. Back Morels will be this weekend. (under large leafy ground cover.) If we get the forecast projected for the next 10 Days we will be in season for yellows around April 6th - 9th.


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

Out in the woods, nothing more frustrating than being in a new area trying to find those spots. No fungi to be found...for now.
Jim


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Jim, I noticed today that after all that rain the rest of the trees have joined the bloom. I went Thursday and the only bloom were cherry and magnolia. The rest waiting for the heavy rain to bloom. I am guessing if you look hard you will find some black morels but the yellows are just still a week or more out.


----------



## shroomwhisperer (Apr 12, 2014)

Nutsak, are you even in Kentucky? I have been out in the woods All week near you Jim and things are starting to become alive. I've found several devils urns, scarlet rosecups, squawroot, etc. Mostly all the trees have blossoms. Still goose egg on the morels. I don't think I'm searching the right elevations. They are finding them all around us!!


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Found 7 more blacks today in Jefferson county. These had all popped since Wednesday when I was in the same patches. The heavy frost had no affect on the ones I found today. By next weekend the hunting should be much better.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

right now you need sunny spots. places that are rocky with limestone jutting out to keep them warm at night. Look in the non typical spots for the black. check the little rollers near the hilltops. "moundy" areas that can hold water and heat at night. Again if you have a hilltop stop with Chuncky limestone buolders you should have blacks. Yeah I have seen all that other stuff but I determine a lot by how developed the trees are. I am in northern Ky right now on the Ohio river.
I will probably grab a couple of black up tomorrow afternoon and hopefully will have some better photo's to post.


----------



## shroomwhisperer (Apr 12, 2014)

Ricard76, that's awesome!! I spent the morning on ridges of poplar and hickory in Jefferson county and came out nil. I actually think I was at too high of elevations...not sure. Ground cover looked exactly like your photos on kyhunting. Said posts are also why I never give up lol. Maybe I shouldn't trample through anywhere else til closer to next weekend. Congrats on your finds!! Some cream of morel beef stroganoff sounds really good right now


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Cream of morel soup for Easter but I had to cheat and rehydrate some from last year to go with the 17 I have picked so far. I have found all of those on or just down off the edge of ridge tops.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Shroomwhisperer, my post are fairly similar on the 2 sites. I just go by different names on each. I just wish I could figure out how to post pics on this site also. I have checked one lower elevation spot with no success.


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

Shroomwhisperer,email me at [email protected]


----------



## shroomwhisperer (Apr 12, 2014)

Ricard, I am definitely envious of the soup. Never have gave dehydrating a try, but I do slice then batter and freeze on cookie sheet like you illustrated last year or so on the other site. Recurve77 right? I've messaged you from my "thecoyotewhisperer" account a few times. I don't know how to post pics on this site either. My stash of frozen ones generally are gone by July lol, enjoy your soup tomorrow! Happy Easter to you and yours!


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Now I know who you are! Just finished the soup. Have a great Easter and good luck the rest of the season!


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

Humid today. Out in the woods again and some encouraging ground cover that from my experience in Georgia, the season is about to take off.


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

And BAM! First find. Nice black morel.


----------



## marty (Apr 15, 2013)

Great to see the message board come to life. Can't wait to get up there Tuesday morning and hit the woods outside of Irvine.


----------



## redbird66 (Apr 13, 2014)

I went to my Honey hole today to look and only found one black about the size of my little finger only shorter. It has been so dry in Jackson County, a good rain will make them really pop!


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Tonight's rain with the past 2 days being unseasonably warm and sunny will set the stage for some good picking this week. Hoping to have the opportunity to check on patches that have sporadically produced the past 10 days and hunt my farm in Hart. Both areas received good rains tonight.


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

From yesterday.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

stasiakj, Those blacks are more mature than the one's I have been finding. Look's like they have been up for at least a week. What part of the state did you find those?


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

Ft Knox.

Jim


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Just checked in from an decent spot. Found a shattered ash tree and did a small soil scrape under it. I found all the signs we need to start the season. Although it is a bit chilled out and growth has been very very slow this year. The season for black has started in rocky areas and will continue for the next week at least. The ground conditions are perfect we just need some warmer nights.

 

here is a link to my 2016 Morel photo album. I will continue to update it throughout the season.

2016 Morel Photo's


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

WTH. Worms? You got your forums crossed.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Found 8 more blacks most of them being @ 3 inches tall and getting easier to see. 7 of these came from the patch where I picked 5 Saturday morning. There is no way I missed those Saturday unless they were totally hidden under the leaves. It seems that these grew faster than the other 5 considering that was just slightly over 48 hours ago. Still have a few patches that have yet to produce this year.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

My wife &amp; I checked several of our patches on our Hart county farm today. It was my 1st hunt there this year and we found 41. 35 blacks and surprisingly 6 1-3 inch yellow/grey delisiosa. I have never found a grey or yellow in March in KY. Also 2 of the blacks were already very fragile due to age but most were very fresh and probably came up since Sunday's rain.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

It is going to be a great morning for hunting morels. Thursdays scattered showers were warm spring rains and the soil temps are holding overnight. This may be the last "go" at blacks and the beginning of the grey/yellow season in Kentucky. I have a felling if you have not found blacks yet, this weekend may be your last chance at bringing those out of the woods this year. 

We need 4` degree warmer nights for a span of 6-8 days and we will have big yellows. 

Happy Hunting


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Nutsak, I'm concerned that you may be correct. I hunted my black patches yesterday in Jefferson county and only found 2 new ones. I have picked 64 total for the season so far of which 6 were yellow/grey deliciosas. That is the most I have ever picked in KY by 4/1 and I looked at my notes from past years and I'm usually picking blacks up until mid April. I hope we haven't already blown through the ground temp range for the blacks.


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

My friend just called me today and said his relatives who live in Floyd County,Ky, that find many every year, haven't found any this year.


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

Found a dozen more blacks yesterday. Same place as my find last week. I'm going to cover alot of ground tomorrow, looking for more spots.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Last day before the freeze. After this frost chance of finding blacks in northern kentucky will be slim. However. The high winds are churning up the underbrush and making way for round 2. After this all we need is a good 3-4 days stretch of rain and hopefully the greys will show up next week. ( 4-7-2016 ) Normally I wouldn't advise picking young mushrooms but pay attention to the weather. If you find greys let them grow as long as you can get back to them if it is going to frost again.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Found greys yesterday in Jefferson county but only picked 2 of them and left rest to grow. My son and grandson's hunted my Hart county farm today and only found 16 in the same patches we picked on Wednesday. 15 blacks and 1 small yellow.


----------



## megn (Apr 3, 2016)

ok so this is my first time here..... just had to let everyone know that yesterday in pulaski co me and a friend found 63 in our honey hole. a mix of blacks and yellows. the blacks were still on the smaller side 1''-2'' but found some nice yellows from between 3'' and 5''...... i ate too many... ha!


----------

